# Strange Days, Indeed.



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Cont...












She did go into the nuc, so I thought everything was good and then I noticed a lot of the bees were going back to the tree. I shook them off three or four times, but they kept going back to the tree, so I clipped the limb again so as to put them at the entrance to the nuc. They crawled onto my hand and started fanning as I approached the nuc. The vibration from them fanning was a strange sensation. When I got to the entrance I shook them off and in they went.












.

Alex


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice pics of the queen outside her new home.


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice pics. From my (limited) experience, once you know the queen is in the box, put an excluder on to keep her there. A QE and a frame of brood will usually make a swarm stay put.


----------

